# Nice Iver Johnson



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122118424533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Can't figure how to get a picture from my stupid iPad.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 11, 2016)

Awesome bike!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Sep 11, 2016)

Quite the bidding frenzy on that one with 4 days to go ...  Looks like a nice example.


----------



## jkent (Sep 11, 2016)

Next to the Truss Bridge framed Ivers, The tanked Ivers my favorites 
Very clean example.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 11, 2016)

jkent said:


> Next to the Truss Bridge framed Ivers, The tanked Ivers my favorites
> Very clean example.




Hey jkent,   
Looks like I'm going to have to settle for "somewhat dirty examples" because the very clean ones are working their way out of my price range !!   Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 11, 2016)

I guess it's an okay bike - if you like that sorta' thing...


----------



## kccomet (Sep 11, 2016)

killer bike, i like how the seller says it looks like a great restoration project, i could use a few projects like this one


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

This is the only model of Iver I desire to own--won't be this one though. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm holding out for a black 28" super mobicycle.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 11, 2016)

I always thought mine was pretty clean for an original paint bike until I saw this one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wonder who the "sucker" was that bought this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah, that guy got burned. Lol!


----------

